# Mint for rats?



## Rattus knits (Mar 19, 2013)

I got some "sweet mint" plants and was wondering if they are okay
http://www.rattypaedia.org/Fruit_and_Vegetables says that it's fine, and i know of a breeder who gives it to her rats too, but i've seen a post or two saying not to, anyone have a deffinit answer?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It is perfectly safe. Most of the negative comments regarding mint come from the practice that some use to repel rodents in their homes, which involves soaking a cotton ball in a large amount of peppermint oil. This is very, very strong and would certainly repel most things! The plant, however, seems to be enjoyed by most.


----------



## Rattus knits (Mar 19, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> It is perfectly safe. Most of the negative comments regarding mint come from the practice that some use to repel rodents in their homes, which involves soaking a cotton ball in a large amount of peppermint oil. This is very, very strong and would certainly repel most things! The plant, however, seems to be enjoyed by most.


okay great! thanks!


----------

